# How to change climate control bulbs??



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

*I've been trying to figure out how to take apart the climate control housing to change a burned out bulb. I can get the knobs off but can't figure out how the panel comes off... it's below the radio. There isn't a hanes/chilton manual for an '05 Sentra so I'm kinda stumped. Can anyone lend some advice? Also, what kind of bulbs does it use? They look long and thin.. Thanks!
*


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

the thermostat bulb is blown on my climate control also and i couldn't figure it out let me know if u get it


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

*Bulb*

mine is blown too. i have check with 4 dealer ships and no one sells the bulb alone. you have to buy the whole housing. once u open ur dash. if u dont then first remove the top vents by pulling toward u by the air vent. open th two screws u see. then on the bottom stoarge compartment pull that from each side and pull towards you. then u see two more screws. open them up too. the front plate on the heater control with open up and open the remaining two screws then behind the control which will be tricky cuz there is a wire hold the whole pannel. anyway. once u get to the back of it. there are roung blue circle things u will see. if u turn them and pull them thoses are the buld. and i have looked around and not able to find them any where. so look around at your junk yard of a sentra with the same controls and try to get the bulbs off those. if any one know where to find theses bulb please let me know too. 

thank and hope this helps.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Had anyone found the bulbs yet? I still haven't attempted to take it apart unless I have the bulb..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The bulbs are Nissan P/N 27545-4Z400 and they MSRP for $29 each. Refer part code "27545" on the part diagram linked below:

Part Detail


----------

